# Jekyll Island- Kayak Launch Points



## Cpulley1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey folks!

I've decided to head down to Jekyll Island tomorrow with the yak. A friend told me that if I put in at St. Andrews and paddle straight across the channel, there's a sandy bottom creek system. I see it on google maps, but it's a mile across a potentially high current and I'm looking for other options in case it's a bit much for me. 

http://www.georgiasharkfishing.com/kayak-fishing-report-jekyll-island-geogia/

I was reading this article and was wondering where this was. Is there a good place to launch a kayak to fish the creeks near the main road (Hwy 520)? I usually try to fins places with fishing grounds within 2 or so miles of my launch point.

Thanks folks! I get very few days off and want to make the most of it!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jul 26, 2015)

If you put in at St. Andrews Park .... you will be in Jekyll sound ... if you paddle almost due West across Jekyll Sound ... you will end up at the entrance of Umbrella Creek .... great fishing all around that area ... just be very careful that sound can turn very nasty in just a few minutes ... 

There are several small creeks(Beach Creek) on the Jekyll side of the sound .... one right at the upper end of the Andrews beach area and another farther back North towards Summer Waves ....

You can also launch behind Summer Waves at the public ramp(Jekyll River) ... there is a small creek(Latham River) about halfway between Hwy 520 and the ramp ... it runs West back towards the mainland ...


----------



## Chap (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks for this info.  I've been wanting to do some fishing down there.


----------

